# Watching humans, asking for chin scratch!



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Our little cat Bobby was lying on his fave small table, watching my girlfriend and me as she and I were smooching a bit.

My girlfriend talked to Bobby and told him "See, I scratch Daddy's chin too." and she scratched me under my chin and I raised my head as she did.

Immediately, Bobby meowed and stretched his head back, "asking" for some chin scratches for himself!

It was amazing, seeing him do that, clearly understanding that I was getting my chin scratched and tilting his own head back and meowing for some too.

Here's Bobby with his stuffed toy: "Can we get a little privacy here?"


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sweet Bobby! He is a smart kitty.


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

After we lost my dear pal "RJ" -- the giant golden 18 yr old fuzzball in July, Bobby has filled the gap as best he can. He was "trained" by his Uncle RJ and "taught" how to be a good kitty -- at least it seems that way, as many of his mannerisms are the same as those of my beloved RJ.

So Bobby's a terrific substitute and he's our sweetie, a fun and gentle little guy. He's totally unlike RJ is appearance -- RJ was a huge shaggy golden dude, while Bobby is a sleek little panther sort of dude.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That is so cute katdad! He figured your girlfriend was giving out scratches, so why shouldn't he benefit too?  I'm glad that Bobby is helping you to deal with the loss of RJ. He is beautiful, and it looks like he's found his own little pal for some smooching.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He's adorable with the stuffed animal and pretty smart to jump in on the attention.


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Bobby's a sweet little guy, so very tame and gentle, considering that we adopted him from a pure stray just a few months ago. He has his toys and plays by himself a lot, and is friendly.

One little funny trait that he has and we're gonna try to get this on video... He's got one of those typical little oval padded cat beds, you know the type, with a high side and a lower entrance at the front? Well, he will gather up his fave mousie toys and put them in front of the bed, then he'll crawl into bed for a snooze, and last thing, he'll reach his paw out and pull his mousie into the bed with him! It's so charming.

Bless our wonderful fuzzy pals, they're such a delight.

Last night I got up to use the bathroom, Bobby was on our bed, and when I lay back down, right afterward, outside the sliding back door to our bedroom, a huge racoon came "visiting" on our patio. It grabbed some dry food that my girlfriend had set out, "washed" it, and ate. Bobby was enchanted and watched from the bed same as I did. My gf slept thru the whole thing but the raccoon is a regular visitor.

Naturally Bobby wants to "go play" but we tell him, nope, little guy, no way you're going out at 3am to get bit by a big feral raccoon!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

katdad, you have to get a video of that!! It's making me feel all warm and fuzzy just thinking about it. SO cute. 

My girls have never carried toys around with them. My first cat didn't either, though she did like to stash her favorites under the couch or behind my bed. 

Wow. You guys are much nicer human beings than I am. Whenever I see a raccoon - or worse yet, an opossum - I chase it away. I used to leave my stray's food outside, until I saw a raccoon eating it one day. I encouraged it off the deck with a broom. Then an opossum was hanging around for the food. Nasty looking little things.


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

That's cute! Auri's taken to meowing when she's near me so I can pet her. Locke's not quite ready to give up his manliness for a pet yet.


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

sprite, we live right smack in the middle of the huge city of Houston but we get feral raccoons and possums all the time, plus a befy of feral cats. My girlfriend feeds them and I tease here about being Our St. Francine of Audubon (the neighborhood name where we live).

Bobby watches all the visitors intently.


----------

